# Hello from North York



## Katalyst

Hello everyone, 

My name is Kate and I was just given a link to this site and am really pleased to find you. At the moment I keep show goldfish, cories, long finned albino pleco's & shrimp. I also breed pomacea bridgesii as well as asolene spixi's and pomacea haustrums. I am also getting into livebearers this week and am very impatiently waiting for a shipment to arrive.  

Glad to have found you guys and look forward to being part of the forum. 

Kate


----------



## Brian

Welcome to the forum 

What kind of show goldfish do you keep? My gf just bought a few lionheads for her pond and it got me into goldfish again, I was thinking about setting up a tank for them.


----------



## Katalyst

Brian said:


> Welcome to the forum
> 
> What kind of show goldfish do you keep? My gf just bought a few lionheads for her pond and it got me into goldfish again, I was thinking about setting up a tank for them.


Hi Brian,

I keep Chinese and Thai Orandas (my favorite), Side View & Top View Thai Ranchus, Malaysian Ranchus, Tancho Ryunkin & in the near future Tosakins. I'm hoping to get some lionheads as well but I'm looking for specific colours. Unfortunately the shipment my breeder is waiting on was help up so it'll be another few weeks before I can see what he has first hand.

I'd love to see pictures of your pond when you have the time.

Thanks for the welcome!


----------



## Ciddian

A snail breeder close to home?!  Alright! ^^ Put me on the baby waiting list :3

Welcome to the Gtaa!


----------



## Katalyst

Ciddian said:


> A snail breeder close to home?!  Alright! ^^ Put me on the baby waiting list :3
> 
> Welcome to the Gtaa!


LOL I have 4 48 gallon tanks full of babies...And about 3 clutches hatching as I type.


----------



## KnaveTO

Welcome to GTAAquaria. If you are into plecos you should alos take a peek over at www.canadapleco.com

So... enough about the carp, lets talk about the real fish... what plecos do you keep


----------



## Katalyst

KnaveTO said:


> Welcome to GTAAquaria. If you are into plecos you should alos take a peek over at www.canadapleco.com
> 
> So... enough about the carp, lets talk about the real fish... what plecos do you keep


Whoa fella easy on the carp! My carp alltogether cost more then the last car I bought. And I bought it new! I keep long finned albino pleco's.


----------



## KnaveTO

:lol: couldn't resist... 

I finally went out today and grabbed some of my plecos for the tanks

Starlight Bristlenose (L183) - Male
Peppermint (L031) - Jeuvnile
King Tiger (L066) - Jeuvenile

Waiting to sex the two jeuveniles to buy an opposite sex and looking for a female of the L183 right now...

Also planning on a pair of Queen Arabesque (L260)

No idea as to what will eventually go into the 3rd tank when it is set up


----------



## jrs

Glad to see you made it Kate. Welcome aboard


----------



## Ciddian

I would love to see your goldies somtime ^_^


----------



## Katalyst

Thanks when I actually have a moment to clean the glass off I'm sure the little beggers/posers would be happy to oblidge.


----------



## Katalyst

KnaveTO said:


> :lol: couldn't resist...
> 
> I finally went out today and grabbed some of my plecos for the tanks
> 
> Starlight Bristlenose (L183) - Male
> Peppermint (L031) - Jeuvnile
> King Tiger (L066) - Jeuvenile
> 
> Waiting to sex the two jeuveniles to buy an opposite sex and looking for a female of the L183 right now...
> 
> Also planning on a pair of Queen Arabesque (L260)
> 
> No idea as to what will eventually go into the 3rd tank when it is set up


Nice! Do you breed them? I'm waiting on a friend to have black eyed bristle noses as well as starlights.

Peppermint I'll have to look up...


----------



## Katalyst

jrs said:


> Glad to see you made it Kate. Welcome aboard


I have you to thank for it! Glad to see you!


----------



## Katalyst

Katalyst said:


> Nice! Do you breed them? I'm waiting on a friend to have black eyed bristle noses as well as starlights.
> 
> Peppermint I'll have to look up...


PS
Where did you get your plecs? I'm not used to having people on a forum close to the area in which I live...This rocks. Thanks again JRS for pointing the way forward...


----------



## Pablo

Hey welcome!

As a snail person do you know where to get canaliculatas? They seem to have disappeared


----------



## Katalyst

Pablo said:


> Hey welcome!
> 
> As a snail person do you know where to get canaliculatas? They seem to have disappeared


Thanks, yes I can get cana's. Most often they are mislabeled as 'giant apple snails'. I sold all 200 of mine last week but I can get my hands of them without too much trouble.


----------



## KnaveTO

The Starlight Bristlenose I got from Finatics at 599 Kennedy Rd and the King Tiger and Peppermint I got from Lucky Aquarium at Kennedy & Steeles in the malls up there.


----------



## Katalyst

Pablo said:


> Hey welcome!
> 
> As a snail person do you know where to get canaliculatas? They seem to have disappeared


I just had to laugh at being called a 'snail person' it doesn't paint a very pretty picture but it sure is funny. And since I just finished packing up about 225 snails for an order I guess its appropriate.


----------



## Ciddian

Kat do you have a website? :3


----------



## Pablo

If you can get me a good quality cana I'd appreciate it. I'll grab 2 more in a couple of months Im gonna do a 'ghettarium' for them (fugly but functional)


----------



## Katalyst

Ciddian said:


> Kat do you have a website? :3


Not yet Ciddian, between all of the tanks the fact that I'm about to start breeding livebearers and cories the little time I do have left is spent very happily as a Mod over at CAC http://www.canadianaquariumconnection.com/forum/index.php where I have feedback as well as advertise on aquabid but that's about it for now. I'll get around to posting photo's though. Today was a 5 hour shipping day so I'm beat.


----------



## Katalyst

Pablo said:


> If you can get me a good quality cana I'd appreciate it. I'll grab 2 more in a couple of months Im gonna do a 'ghettarium' for them (fugly but functional)


I'll see what I can do. I believe most of us only have another form of saltons at the moment (a cousin to Cana's). All I have is my one long male cana Rogue, named Rogue because he manages to get intro trouble no matter where I put him.  Its hard to keep large amounts of Cana's around as they need 15-20 gallons per snail and I don't like to overstock them like that.


----------



## Katalyst

Here are some really lousy pictures I took last week lol. I have dark purples and blues as well...Just have to snap some photo's.

Ivory Brig
http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m103/katalyst_x/IvorySnail.jpg
Asolene Spixi
http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m103/katalyst_x/AsoleneSpixi22.jpg
Pinks
http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m103/katalyst_x/pinks.jpg
Cana
http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m103/katalyst_x/cana-2.jpg
Pinks
http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m103/katalyst_x/DarkStripedPink-2.jpg
Pinks
http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m103/katalyst_x/DarkStripedPink-1.jpg
Pomacea Haustrum
http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m103/katalyst_x/Waving.jpg
Cana
http://i102.photobucket.com/albums/m103/katalyst_x/Hitchingaride1.jpg


----------



## gblackma

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## Katalyst

Thanks!


----------



## JamesG

Hey Katalyst, thought I would say hello on here since I ran into you yesterday  You have some very nice looking snails there. Also I noticed you mentioned shrimp. What shrimp do you breed? And are any of them ready for sale?


----------



## Katalyst

JamesG said:


> Hey Katalyst, thought I would say hello on here since I ran into you yesterday  You have some very nice looking snails there. Also I noticed you mentioned shrimp. What shrimp do you breed? And are any of them ready for sale?


Hey James it was nice to meet you yesterday! Re the snails: thanks! I'm actually bringing some back to Finatics later for Sam, she's a doll. Mike is a really nice guy as well, he has some awesome ciclids!

I have orange bee's, cherrys and amano's and later today some CRS. I will have tigers and snowballs in about a month I think. The bee's like everything else in this house, seem to have their own agenda and don't feel like indulging me by spawning. When I'm just about to go on vacation then I'm sure they'll breed driving me into a total panic.  I don't have any at the moment, but I'll give you a holler when I do!

What do you keep?

Again nice to meet you! Your girlfriend was very nice too!


----------



## JamesG

Katalyst said:


> Hey James it was nice to meet you yesterday! Re the snails: thanks! I'm actually bringing some back to Finatics later for Sam, she's a doll. Mike is a really nice guy as well, he has some awesome ciclids!
> 
> I have orange bee's, cherrys and amano's and later today some CRS. I will have tigers and snowballs in about a month I think. The bee's like everything else in this house, seem to have their own agenda and don't feel like indulging me by spawning. When I'm just about to go on vacation then I'm sure they'll breed driving me into a total panic.  I don't have any at the moment, but I'll give you a holler when I do!
> 
> What do you keep?
> 
> Again nice to meet you! Your girlfriend was very nice too!


I could not agree more on the breeding issues. My creatures never breed when I want and always when it is very inconvenient.

As far as what I keep, I have bred successfully guppies (obviously they breed too prolifically), and Angels. The bulk of the last group of angels I had were given away to members of this forum actually.

Tanks are: 
90G heavily planted with Angels, Harlequin Rasboras, Glowlight tetras, SAE
20G Community Tank with lots of different species (many are rescues from my inept neighbour)
10G Dwarf Shrimp tank (unknown blue colored glass shrimp and a few cherries)


----------



## kwonger81

Katalyst said:


> I have orange bee's, cherrys and amano's and later today some CRS. I will have tigers and snowballs in about a month I think.


Welcome to the board, Kate! I have been dormant myself until the last month or so. Just re-did my planted tank (of course, it's still under development). I am into shrimp as well. I have Amanos, cherries, and CRS. Who did you get your CRS from? And I note that you are located in North York as well - I'm at Yonge and Empress (North York Centre subway). I'd love to come over to see your set-up one day, and maybe buy some of the other shrimp you have.


----------



## Katalyst

kwonger81 said:


> Welcome to the board, Kate! I have been dormant myself until the last month or so. Just re-did my planted tank (of course, it's still under development). I am into shrimp as well. I have Amanos, cherries, and CRS. Who did you get your CRS from? And I note that you are located in North York as well - I'm at Yonge and Empress (North York Centre subway). I'd love to come over to see your set-up one day, and maybe buy some of the other shrimp you have.


Thanks for the welcome! I got my CRS from another member here Zebra Pleco, they are so pretty and I enjoy watching them tinker around. At the moment my set up is a total mess, ask Ciddian & Z. Pleco. I'm in the middle of building a fishroom in the basement and until then all of my tanks which are usually downstairs are everywhere upstairs. I'm lucky I know who's in what tank. I have bee's, amano's, cherrys, crystal reds and green green barbuti shrimp at the moment. I don't have any for sale at the moment, the only thing I do have for sale at the moment are p. bridgesii (coloured apple snails), asolene spixies, haustrums and cana's. However I did notice what seem to be eggs forming behind the head of one of my bee's and crystal reds are saddled so here's hoping!

Thanks for the welcome!


----------

